# Mega Shark Tournament



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Start off with a BIG THANKS to Tommy and the Outcast crew:thumbup:. Couldn't seem to keep a hook in a fish this year had 3 hook pull and 1 tail cut. Friday night had one on that stripped me down to the knot before we could drop the anchor and after 2 hour hook pulled. Got set back up and put a 241# tiger in the boat. Saturday night had a hook pull after an hour fight and Sunday morning 30 minute into a fight tail cut. So lots cold beer and grilled ______ Snapper made for a good time. Ended up with 241# Tiger and 2 tag and release tiger.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

That sounds like a good trip. Sorry about the hook pulls. Is that stand for your grill made ou of PVC? How did you make it?


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

sniper said:


> That sounds like a good trip. Sorry about the hook pulls. Is that stand for your grill made ou of PVC? How did you make it?


Yeap, its made with PVC. Didn't want the grill to be in the rod holder over the boat, just in case it dripped.
View attachment 27889


I fit it all together first & then used S.S. screws instead of glue, so I could adjust it to fit. The Grill has a gimble mount on it to fit the rod holder on the boat.


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

They made it hard to get a fish on the board this year. Good job on the catches though.

I think I am going to have to put a grill on the boat next year.


----------



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations on catch we didn't have much luck either it was hard to find out bait of choice caught one in the pass heading out Friday evening bait in water around 8 pm and hooked up around 1am had 12 ft leader which wasn't good enough tail cut that was the only run we had couldn't get anymore baits Its seems as if tigers was the only sharks out this year had 2 in the 1-150 lb range behind boat all weekend


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i never herd who won and how big the shark was that won. i heard about the big one the 15year old caught, but i heard he got beat??? is this true??


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

jdhkingfisher said:


> i never herd who won and how big the shark was that won. i heard about the big one the 15year old caught, but i heard he got beat??? is this true??


Reel Chase won with the 874# Tiger


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Sea~N~Red said:


> Congratulations on catch we didn't have much luck either it was hard to find out bait of choice caught one in the pass heading out Friday evening bait in water around 8 pm and hooked up around 1am had 12 ft leader which wasn't good enough tail cut that was the only run we had couldn't get anymore baits Its seems as if tigers was the only sharks out this year had 2 in the 1-150 lb range behind boat all weekend


Thanks, We use a 15ft leader in the boat. The fish that cut us off swam around in a circle, I think it was a small fish that got wraped up in the leader. As for bait we've been putting bonita in the freezer all year, cause they seem to vanish come tournament time.


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

This should be accurate. Small boat and junior angler go to Reel Chase also. (Pretty sure)


----------

